
OpenAI doesn't want to say the reason why they removed GTA from their release - bneiluj
https://github.com/openai/universe
======
phaemon
Since DeepDrive says, "we are restricted from providing resources using GTAV
for legal reasons" I would guess that's the reason.

And since legal advice is _always_ "don't say anything", it doesn't seem
entirely surprising that OpenAI haven't.

------
Piskvorrr
Occam's Razor would say "bugs" ;)

